# Electrocraft controller and charger?



## EVMAN (Jul 26, 2007)

This is all I have to say about this.


----------



## RKM (Jun 9, 2008)

EVMAN said:


> i've had SERIOUS problems with Electrocraft. If you have to goto your US Consulate for arbitration, you are screwed! If it sounds too good to be true, it is! You would be another 'beta tester", a test mouse. YOU will be paying for testing their product! Shipping back and forth, USA-canada/canada/USA sucks big time. Go with a USA made controller/charger with a PROVEN track record. And/or one with a USA-located warranty repair facitity. U will be money ahead in the long run. This is all I have to say about this.


EVMAN,

Thanks for the reply, though it was not what I was wanting to hear (rats). I know what you mean about the expense and delays of crossing the border. I'm sure my broker is doing very well.

I'm in Canada, so thought it would be a bonus to find a quality Canadian made product (no currency exchange, brokerage, duty...).

I've had quite a bit of e-mail communication with Electrocraft and have been impressed by their willingness to correspond and answer my questions. 

Have your experiences been fairly recent? Is there a chance they may have mended there ways and proven their product?

Again, sorry to hear of your bad experience. What hardware (controller, charger, BMS, motor...) would you recommend?

Rob


----------



## TX_Dj (Jul 25, 2008)

I assume those dollar figures are in canadian dollars?

Also, what exactly does he mean by "DC converter for internal use"? Internal to the controller? Or is he saying it has a DC-DC converter internally that is beefy enough to preclude addition of another DC-DC converter?

If so, that's a brilliant idea in my mind... but then again I really like keeping things modular so that if the DC converter goes on the fritz, the whole motor controller doesn't have to be removed and shipped back for repair. Hmm.


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

it sounds like he's got a DC-DC inside it for the control electronics... some controllers need a 12V supply run to them to work. Some don't need it at all. Sounds like its just a small 1-2A converter to run its internal board logic.

It doesn't sound like a replacement for your AUX 12V DC-DC converter to run lights.


----------



## TX_Dj (Jul 25, 2008)

That's what I figured, but I was also hopeful for added functionality.  Regardless, I'd wait until the product was mature and had developed a track record for reliability... but I'd recommend that with any product for any purpose.


----------



## RKM (Jun 9, 2008)

TX DJ,

Yes, the prices are CAD. I believe Frodus is right regarding the internal DC-DC. It only provides power for itself.

I appreciate what you say about waiting for a proven track record. I'm about as cautious as anyone (for a pseudo-early adopter). But, how do start up companies get there proven performance status if no one will use their product? In my experience, small players can sometimes be more innovative, accomodating and responsive than the big, established names.

Unfortunately, EVMAN's comments don't do much to inspire confidence!

The search continues.

Rob


----------



## TX_Dj (Jul 25, 2008)

Well, to that effect, most of EVMAN's comments seem to be in the context of a US purchaser and the issues with going back and forth across the border for physical repair/replacement. Since you're on the same side of the border as the manufacturer, you may very well be one of the guys who can help set that track record.

There are ways newcomers to the market can "prove" themselves. In the IT realm, this is usually done by supplying demo/eval units with a 30-60-90 day test period during which the end user has full support and is required to supply their test findings to the manufacturer, with an option to buy or return at the end of the test period. That's a costly solution for a start-up providing a retail-cost unit around $800, but nothing quite like a startup providing a retail-cost unit around $300,000 like is common in IT.


----------

